# First CZ



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

After owning many top quality firearms, I finally picked up a CZ 75 SP01 and it’s becoming. A favorite along with my Beretta M9


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!! Let's see some pics of your CZ!!

Oh, I think you are going to really like that CZ!!

Ask me how I know!!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't have a CZ but I have a Tanfoglio (EAA) Witness in 45 ACP. I bought it in 1998 and it was a keeper from the first time I fired it.


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't have a CZ but I have a Tanfoglio (EAA) Witness in 45 ACP. I bought it in 1998 and it was a keeper from the first time I fired it.
> 
> View attachment 17621


+1


----------



## hotshot357 (Oct 23, 2019)

I have recently bought a CZ and it has quickly became my favorite. I hope you enjoy your as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't stand to even look at another one...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't have a CZ but I have a Tanfoglio (EAA) Witness in 45 ACP. I bought it in 1998 and it was a keeper from the first time I fired it.
> 
> View attachment 17621


Yea, the Tanfoglio handguns are REALLY nice guns as well. I had an EAA Witness Poly C in .45acp a while ago. It was a poly compact clone of the CZ line. There are some really good CZ clones out there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Can't stand to even look at another one...
> View attachment 17637
> View attachment 17638
> View attachment 17639


Wow, nice collection!


----------

